# How do you poach your eggs?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I love the idea of poached eggs on toast, but my eggs never turn out very good!

I always get loads of stringy white bits in the pan of water when I make mine. Adding vinegar doesnt seem to help either. Then when I serve the egg onto toast theres always loads of water running off onto the toast!

Any tips?


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Frying pan, low heat but boiled water, egg, bit of salt, leave yoke runny! Remove with spatula and remove as much water as possible. 
poached egg on toast, done


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Pan of boiling water with a drop of vinegar. Swish it round and lower the cracked egg in using a ladle. That way the white can solidify a little before you release the egg into the water. I think some stringy bits are perfectly normal. Or just buy one of those plastic microwave poachers.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I remember seeing him do this on his how to cook programme, not something I've tried yet but his draining of excess white reduced stringy bits

http://www.channel4.com/4food/recipes/chefs/heston-blumenthal/poached-eggs-recipe


----------



## vroomtshh (Nov 23, 2009)

crack the egg into clingilm, tie in a knot, and bung it into the water :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Tried lot's of way none worked great so use silicon moulds know works ok but not the best, tried the turnado method but not perfect lol


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Most importantly water RIGHT on the edge of boiling, deep pan with a splash of vinegar (not convinced vinegar makes a difference), crack the eggs into a cup then just sploosh them in...gently but swiftly.

By the time they get to the bottom of the pan it will have a thin cooked skin.

I bought a couple rubber poachers you float on the water to cook, they're terrible.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Works every time.

www.deliaonline.com/how-to-cook/eggs/how-to-poach-an-egg.html


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

One of these http://www.johnlewis.com/230411048/Product.aspx?s_pccid=pc_gs_100_30000& , Perfick every time


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I boil the kettle, put in pan and heat until just starts to boil again. Have an egg already in a dish good to go. I put a fair amount of vinegar in the pan, then give the water a stir with a spoon and while water is swirling drop the egg in.
The water will go off the boil at this point. Leave until the water starts to boil again, then drop the heat between a simmer and boil.
At that point set timer to 1 minute, minute gone then remove from water using a holey spoon and leave on some kitchen paper for a minute while cleaning the pan, cause egg white is a nightmare to remove when it goes cold.
Serve, yolk should be dipey in type.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

i boil the egg for 45 seconds first removes all the stringy bits before you drop into the water dont need vinegar then


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I was told the vinegar is what helps the egg congeal* (spelling)


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

No idea, its women's work

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> No idea, its women's work
> 
> Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


See your trying to get a rise again.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I was told the vinegar is what helps the egg congeal* (spelling)


Yeah it does but also makes it the white hard, well according to heston anyway :lol: If you go to use one of those poaching pans I used to rub a little oil on the inside help get them out. Never put vinegar in one of them or you'll be there for hours cleaning

EDIT: PS Am I missing something or why does R7KY D have the same avatar of J1ODY?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

justina3 said:


> i boil the egg for 45 seconds first removes all the stringy bits before you drop into the water dont need vinegar then


That's what the hairy bikers do:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Will_G said:


> EDIT: PS Am I missing something or why does R7KY D have the same avatar of J1ODY?


They are triplets....

J10DYA, R7KY D and Maxtor :lol:

as for the egg.. I just chuck some water on, let it come up to the boil..

swirl it and bang an egg in..

take it oot, season it while letting paper towel absorb the water and stick it on some toast/black pudding ect

job done..


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

As others have said I spin the water in to a whirlpool type then drop the egg in until cooked how I like it but always put the egg on a out side crust of the bread to drain off as it soaks up all the extra water


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

vroomtshh said:


> crack the egg into clingilm, tie in a knot, and bung it into the water :thumb:


YES!!!!!!!

I do this. I tried the pan, vinegar, swirl and it didnt work for me.
This might be great for 1 egg at a time but try 2 eggs at a time.

I do the clingfilm thing.
I have done 10 eggs at once and it works.

Clingfilm, bowl, twist the top.
For runny eggs, 3 minutes, 4 mins for almost hard.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Not meaning to sound posh but I got some poaching bags from Aldi. They're a bit like a coffee filter bag, only smaller. Crack the egg into that and place in water just off the boil. Then just tip it out of the bag.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

For me:

- traditional method: egg whites spin out from yolk, not around it
- clingfilm: - comes out worse than boiled egg
- microwave: hard and rubbery
- pan poachers: again, you have to cook for so long it becomes hard and rubbery

Not found a method that works yet.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

alipman said:


> YES!!!!!!!
> 
> Clingfilm, bowl, twist the top.
> For runny eggs, 3 minutes, 4 mins for almost hard.


So like a very large boiled egg then


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> See your trying to get a rise again.


I can honestly say I am 33 & never poached an egg

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> I can honestly say I am 33 & never poached an egg


You've not lived. :lol:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

LittleMissTracy said:


> You've not lived. :lol:


You need to get out more


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> You need to get out more


I know


----------



## alipman (May 10, 2007)

rob3rto said:


> So like a very large boiled egg then


Yes but the white is firm and the yoke is soft and runny.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

alipman said:


> Yes but the white is firm and the yoke is soft and runny.


Exactly, like a boiled egg  (didn't say hardboiled)


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Simples 

http://www.lakeland.co.uk/12116/Green-poachpod


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

The fresher the egg the better.


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

http://www.poachies.com/


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

hairy bikers say to put the egg in boiling water for exactly 20 seconds before breaking it into the pan. Not tried it yet but light do tommorow.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Some great suggestions, ill give them a try. Thanks:thumb:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Old school x 2
Julia & Jacques


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

What's all this bowls, bags and pans of boiling water about eh? You lot not got microwaves then? 

I've got a microwave egg poacher, a simple plastic thingamabob for two eggs. Break the eggs into the doodah, pierce the white and yokes with a fork, add a teaspoon of boiling water and place in t' microwave. Heat it for about a minute, and then pause it for a few seconds, heat it for ten more seconds and pause and repeat until a total cooking time of 1 minute and forty seconds has been reached (based on a 700 watt microwave, other appliances may vary) I do wrap the egg poacher in paper towel mind, to erm... contain any explosions, as no matter how careful I am, I still get the odd kaboom, and without the towel, a thorough decon of the microwave is required. I'm actually on my second poacher after the lid was blown right off the first one  This is extreme cooking, egg poaching on the ragged edge I'm telling thee :lol: Scooping the eggs out of the poacher with a spoon needs care too, as they carry on cooking after removal from the microwotsname, and can still explode in your face. (Think I'm over _egging_ all this? - A Scottish Premier League footballer was sidelined after being injured by a microwave poached egg :doublesho)

I normally add the successfully and beautifully poached eggs to a slice of cheapo Tesco poverty ham on a slice of buttered bread, add the elixir of life (ketchup) to another slice of buttered bread, a sprinkling of salt, and the result is a nice hot and tasty poached egg sarnie :thumb: Jobs a good'un.

Pans and bags of water... Pfft! You lot need to embrace the technological era  :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

possul said:


> Frying pan, low heat but boiled water, egg, bit of salt, leave yoke runny! Remove with spatula and remove as much water as possible.
> poached egg on toast, done





justina3 said:


> i boil the egg for 45 seconds first removes all the stringy bits before you drop into the water dont need vinegar then


Tried a hibred version of these two......worked like a dream....the boiling for 45 secs especially!


----------

